# Sovent system vent pipe



## spiridij (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a Sovent system in my building and had to move the vent due to the installation of a roof deck. The vent was extended and a few bends were placed in the vent lines, standard stuff for vents, passed inspection and all looks okay. After completion, a couple of units in the building started to complain about sewer gas smell in their units. My question is, does the added restriction to the sewer vent pipe cause a vacuum that would allow sewer gas to leak passed the traps? Has anyone seen this problem before?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Here we go with the effin' sovent systems again. Whoever sold the plumbing and engineering world on the idea that this is an effective DWV system should win the Bulls**t Artist of the Century Award.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The best way out of the issue is the point that Sovent systems require engineered approved drawings and and certified inspector. Do it their way and you're out of the liability issue.

David


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

went on a 14 story sovent project as a fill in in between stages at my own job (as foreman) it confused the hell out of me. take all of your codes and toss them. all logic is gone. its a great way to bid and get a job as compared to real plumbing.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

My company did several high rise construction projects using Sovent and Provent systems. At the time, I was doing warranty and was having hell because of the lack of cleanouts and not being able to get a camera head or sewer machine to make the turn at an aerator....Not to mention the fact that I found several aerators upside down. The funny thing is, when I got the new one to replace it, there was an arrow on it...The guys installing them assumed this was a direction of flow arrow...nope, it was a "this way up" arrow! lol...The rep sold us on the fact of how much pipe you could save on a high rise, but after a few of these big jobs we realized you're really not saving much at all...and all of my questions to the rep about how to properly service and maintain this system for the long haul were mysteriously never answered...:blink:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've done a few remodels on a building with Copper Sovent built in the 60's. Dhal nailed this one. You have to do it by the book or else. Best to match up what you're doing with an approved drawing. 
Here's a good place to start.
http://www.sovent.com/


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I've done a few remodels on a building with Copper Sovent built in the 60's. Dhal nailed this one. You have to do it by the book or else. Best to match up what you're doing with an approved drawing.
> Here's a good place to start.
> http://www.sovent.com/


Thanks Plumbus.

David


----------



## spiridij (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. The specs say you need to increase the pipe size for every 15 ft of horizontal run. Looks like I'm a little over 15 ft, but I'm surprised that would make that much of a difference. Any other ideas that could help, before I make that change?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.
> 
> We look forward to your valuable input.





spiridij said:


> .... Any other ideas that could help, before I make that change?


This is my idea, post an intro....


----------



## spiridij (Sep 23, 2014)

*intro*



Gargalaxy said:


> This is my idea, post an intro....


No problem. I am a mechanical engineer with 21 years experience of mechanical device design and development for medical devices, none of my experience is in plumbing. I recently completed a remodel on my home and my plumber is in disagreement with the building manager. I was asking this forum since we are sort of at an impasse and I was hoping someone could help me figure out what to do next. Again, I am not a plumber so if it is inappropriate to answer my questions, I understand. But to clarify, the building manager thinks that when my plumber extended the vent pipe both vertically and horizontally, the units below me started getting sewer gas into their bathrooms. My plumber says that the sewer vent extension that he did was to code (and the plumbing inspector verified this) and that it shouldn't affect the units below me. I spoke with someone from Sovent and he said as long as there is less than 15 ft of horizontal extension, I don't need to do anything. The horizontal length is a little over so I can increase the pipe by one size, but I'd rather find out if that is really the case.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

spiridij said:


> ...... My plumber says that the sewer vent extension that he did was to code (and the plumbing inspector verified this) and that it shouldn't affect the units below me.....


Thanks for the presentation. First this forum is just for plumbers. 
I've got a question for you: what the hell know the building manager about plumbing? Don't you trust in your plumber? 
Also an inspector verified that's ok. Do you still need more confirmation? I'm sorry but you're in the wrong place to ask, even worse now that you posted that A PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER and an AUTHORITY IN BUILDING CODE told you its ok. Why we should help you or why you will trust in our opinion?


----------



## spiridij (Sep 23, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Thanks for the presentation. First this forum is just for plumbers.
> I've got a question for you: what the hell know the building manager about plumbing? Don't you trust in your plumber?
> Also an inspector verified that's ok. Do you still need more confirmation? I'm sorry but you're in the wrong place to ask, even worse now that you posted that A PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER and an AUTHORITY IN BUILDING CODE told you its ok. Why we should help you or why you will trust in our opinion?


I'm asking because there's still an odor coming into other units in the building that are on that same vent pipe. I thought maybe one of you had some other ideas on what the problem might be. I guess you don't Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

spiridij said:


> No problem. I am a mechanical engineer with 21 years experience of mechanical device design and development for medical devices, none of my experience is in plumbing. I recently completed a remodel on my home and my plumber is in disagreement with the building manager. I was asking this forum since we are sort of at an impasse and I was hoping someone could help me figure out what to do next. *Again, I am* *not a plumber* so if it is inappropriate to answer my questions, I understand. But to clarify, the building manager thinks that when my plumber extended the vent pipe both vertically and horizontally, the units below me started getting sewer gas into their bathrooms. My plumber says that the sewer vent extension that he did was to code (and the plumbing inspector verified this) and that it shouldn't affect the units below me. I spoke with someone from Sovent and he said as long as there is less than 15 ft of horizontal extension, I don't need to do anything. The horizontal length is a little over so I can increase the pipe by one size, but I'd rather find out if that is really the case.














Only plumbers and pipe-trade professionals are permitted to join.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

